# Expat views on Brexit Cyprus impact needed



## fionamullen

HI all 
I am doing an article, deadline today, for the Cyprus Weekly on Brexit impact on Cyprus expats. I am looking for quotations from expats. The news 'hook' is: UK elections are coming, some say this means a softer Brexit is coming, is this good for Cyprus expats? 
FYI soft Brexit is more likely to mean 1) we still get the right to live and work and buy property without the kinds of restrictions that existed before Cyprus joined the EU in 2004. 2) Non-UK, non-Cypriot airlines (eg BlueAir and RyanAir I think) are more likely to continue to have the right to be able to fly between Cyprus and the UK. This ought to mean more choice and competition.
Article will be finished in a couple of hours (so that's by around 4pm Cyprus time today, Thursday 20 April). If anyone wants to comment please call as I probably won't get back to the forum today as I also have a bunch of other stories to fix. 
If you want to comment more broadly, ie do you feel you are being kept informed by ether the UK or the Cypriot government, then please go ahead. 
Many thanks in advance


----------

